# Tamarind Paste



## lyndalou (May 3, 2012)

I have a recipe for a sauce made with tamarind paste. I have never used it, and have no idea where I might get it. Does anyone know of what I might substitute for it?  Margi??


----------



## Andy M. (May 3, 2012)

You can get tamarind paste in an ethnic food market that carries Indian foods and ingredients.  Some Asian markets may carry it as well.  

There is really no substitute worth the effort.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 3, 2012)

*@ Lyndalou: Tree Tamarindus Indica - Goya*

 Dear Lynda,

Firstly, thanks for your lovely SOS !

This ancient Indian ( African and New World: Puerto Rican, Mexican, Colombian, Brazilian, Cuban & Dominican Republic ) bark comes in four formats: Juice, Pulp, Gel Paste ( Jelly like quince or guava fruit ) and the Bark itself.

This product is available in the USA in all major supermarkets carrying GOYA Products. 

It has miracle properties, for the indigenious Shamans of Brazil, Cuba, The Dominican Republic, Cuba and Mexicans in addition to the Indians of India.
It is used for healing intestional and stomach related diseases as well as menstral and infertility issues. 

The tasting notes: bitter with an acidy post swallow. 

( I drink it once a week, however, it is not sweet at all ) and one has to accustom to this bitter side of their palate to like it. 

The only recipe I have ever made with it is a west coast Pacific Mexican  prawn dish called SOL Y SOMBRA = the sun and the shadow. I prepared it as a salsa ...

Here are the ingredients ( if you would like the recipe in full, let me know ) 

400 grams of pulp of tamarindo ( tamarind )
10 grams of minced garlic 
40g chipotle chili peppers minced
45 grams white onion minced
75 Ml. Sour Cream
40 Ml. Evoo
75 grams of sugar 

Kind regards.
Margi.


----------



## jennyema (May 3, 2012)

lyndalou said:


> I have a recipe for a sauce made with tamarind paste. I have never used it, and have no idea where I might get it. Does anyone know of what I might substitute for it? Margi??


 
Asian markets almost always have it.  Look by the Thai stuff.

I agree with Andy, no good sub


----------



## CWS4322 (May 3, 2012)

You can use it instead of soy sauce. I put a dab of it in my chicken stock when making Asian chicken stock. It seems to keep forever.


----------



## lyndalou (May 3, 2012)

Thank you all. The recipe I will be making is for Koosa, a Lebanese dish. It is basically stuffed green and/or yellow squash. The filling includes ground lamb, cinnamon, allspice s&p, mint and parsley.. The squash is hollowed out from one end and then stuffed and baked in a tomato sauce. The tomato sauce includes the tamarind paste in the recipe.

I'll definitely try to find it.

Margi, I love that you share your knowledge of things we might not know about and the recipes you post look great. I am definitely going to try the sun and shadow .

Again, thanks all.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 3, 2012)

*@ Lyndalou: Lebanese recipe sounds divino*

Lyndalu,

Thanks for your compliment, however, I am a publishing journalist and the Food Wine & travel Editor for a NON online Embassy And Expat Magazine, in gastronomy, wine and travel sector, thus -- I do come across uncountable ingredients, recipes, chefs, cooks, sommeliers, Maîtrés, bartenders, writers and we all to a " face to face D.C. " ! 

The prawns in sun & shadow is actually from a Mexican Culinary Course I took when I lived in Mexico ... and the Chef and Caterer is an absolute marvel. She prepared this dish for the UK Royal Family. 

Pleased that you have found your tamarind (o ) ... Goya is the most popular brand in South Florida, and Miami Beach Publix for sure has it.

I would love to have your Lebanese recipe -- however, when you have time to type it ! I love Greek cuisine 2ndly and Lebanese has similaritites with Greek - product wise, of course Ital is my 1st and foremost. 

Grazie.
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 3, 2012)

Lynda,

Just reminded me, All excellent Health Food Stores have it too !

Margi.


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 3, 2012)

Tamarind paste is pretty widely available. I've even seen it in the Asian section of supermarkets. Tamicon is a popular brand. It comes in a small red and yellow container.

After you make this Lebanese dish, you may find yourself wondering what to do with the leftover paste. Pad Thai is a good, easy to make dish that also calls for it as an ingredient. Since adding Pad Thai to our monthly meal rotation, we never have a problem with leftover tamarind paste hanging around in the fridge for very long.


----------



## Andy M. (May 3, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> Tamarind paste is pretty widely available. I've even seen it in the Asian section of supermarkets. Tamicon is a popular brand. It comes in a small red and yellow container.
> 
> After you make this Lebanese dish, you may find yourself wondering what to do with the leftover paste. Pad Thai is a good, easy to make dish that also calls for it as an ingredient. Since adding Pad Thai to our monthly meal rotation, we never have a problem with leftover tamarind paste hanging around in the fridge for very long.




Good point.  Pad Thai is probably the best known dish that uses tamarind as a major flavor component.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 9, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> You can get tamarind paste in an ethnic food market that carries Indian foods and ingredients.  Some Asian markets may carry it as well.
> 
> There is really no substitute worth the effort.


Andy mate all you have to do is find a bottle of Heinz H P sauce HP Sauce - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Andy M. (May 9, 2012)

Bolas, it's not the same.  HP sauce contains tamarind as one of many ingredients.  A jar of tamarind paste is just about all tamarind.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 9, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Bolas, it's not the same.  HP sauce contains tamarind as one of many ingredients.  A jar of tamarind paste is just about all tamarind.


And a little goes a LOOOOONG way. It is quite concentrated, at least the jar I have is.


----------

